
Tales from Comcast’s data cap nation: Can the meter be trusted? - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/09/tales-from-comcasts-data-cap-nation-can-the-meter-be-trusted/?href=
======
Cpoll
> (Note: there are 24 hours in a standard Earth day.)

Obvious, but unfortunately irrelevant, since you can run multiple instances of
Netflix simultaneously.

Accidentally leave it auto-playing some long series and it's not hard to
believe that you might actually be watching 33hrs a day.

